# Fiat Ducato TD1.9 timing belt



## 90271 (May 1, 2005)

Any tips on the above subject would be appreciated.
I intend to inspect my belt next week.
The vehicle a 1996 model has done about 50,000km and the belt has not been inspected since new.

regards 

Tombo+


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I don't know anything about mechanics but I have an M reg of the same and the belt was changed at only 25000 miles because although I think there is a mileage figure to change it, as some m\homes are not used much, they deteriorate with age just as much as with use. I would change it because not too will be catastrophic. If you don't change it, you will forever have it on your mind and that's not worth the hassle.


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

After 8 years I'd be inclined to change it, regardless of mileage. 

Also consider changing the pulleys - there is a kit for this. I believe that many Sevels even had plastic pulley wheels which will decay with age. A pulley wheel failure is every bit as catastrophic as a belt failure.

I was given the pulley change advice at the Ford garage for my car recently and while at Perkins Engines Garage, Peterborough (diesel specialists) a few weeks ago, overheard the Service Manager giving the same advice to someone contemplating a cambelt change. 

An engine top end rebuild resulting from a belt or pulley failure will set you back at least £1000 (if you're lucky), so it's a no-brainer really.

Steve


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

A cautionary tale. My book said change the cambelt on my Renault Espace turbo diesel at 65000 miles, at 60000 miles I asked the works mechanic to change it for me which he agreed to do 2 days later on the Wednesday. The following day he was rushed into hospital and you have guessed it, on the Thursday the cambelt broke, leaving me £1400 out of pocket. So change it. Although Renault suggest a particular mileage, they won't accept any responsibility if it breaks earlier.
Sid


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I found this...

Quote...Fiat recommend: All 1.9D/TD Ducatos Check every 36,000 miles or 4 years
Ducato up to 1999: Replacement every 63,000 miles or 7 years
Ducato 2000: Replacement every 72,000 miles or 8 years
Ducato 2001: Replacement every 72,000 miles or 5 years

The previous use and service history of the vehicle must always be taken
into account.
The timing belt should be carefully inspected for wear or damage (cracking, scuffing, damaged teeth, side wear etc), however minor, which could lead to failure - with possibly expensive results.
This engine is designated as an INTERFERENCE engine in which the possibility of valve-to-piston damage in the event of a timing belt failure is MOST LIKELY to occur.

...Unquote

I am now getting mine checked ... Here's a price an to do guide

http://www.turboboost.co.uk/SERVICING.html


----------

